# Where to find proper torque for Easton handlebar?



## panamamike (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been searching the net and I've not had any luck finding the correct torque specifications for the Easton Carbon handlebars.

Anyone know where I can find this info?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like they defer to the stem manufacturer's specs:
- Easton Cycling


----------



## panamamike (Sep 11, 2008)

I visited the Easton website, but I wasn't able to locate my particular model handlebar. It's a Monkeylite SL.

I had read a few posts indicating that Easton may not officially publish the numbers? Thought someone might have experience/recommendation for this bar. If it is based on the stem, I don't know that tension spec. either  

I'm assuming it should be the right value based on the bar, apparently carbon bars are typically recommended at lower tension due to potential for collapse.

Mike


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

You might try searching for the stem mfg. and model and see what they recommend for a carbon bar.

Otherwise this Google search:
- https://www.google.com/search?q=Easton+Monkeylite+SL+installation

Finds this:
- monkeylite | Mountain Bike Blog || SINGLETRACKS.COM


----------



## panamamike (Sep 11, 2008)

4Crawler said:


> You might try searching for the stem mfg. and model and see what they recommend for a carbon bar.
> 
> Otherwise this Google search:
> - https://www.google.com/search?q=Easton+Monkeylite+SL+installation
> ...


Well sir, I did do a bit of searching and came up empty, thanks for sharing your find 
Is it typical for the stem clamping pressure is lower than the breaks?

During my search for proper torque info. I also came across a number of posts talking about the dangers of carbon fiber catastrophic failure.

Several of these posts are a bit older, early to mid 2000's. I've also seen mention of newer CNT, Carbon Nano Tube, technology used to improve carbon fiber strength.
Seel info CNT carbon

I also saw mention of carbon part manufacturing methods that make a differences in how the parts fail. Actually one post, but haven't seen many reviews of discussions at length to help people understand what to look for or rules of thumb for determining the safety of carbon parts ect.

Busted Carbon

Carbon failure story: (Cached version)
Dangers of carbon handlebars - bikejournal.com forum

If any of you learned bike experts could share some insight it would be much appreciated. I'd hate to see the bar fail unexpectedly on my son's bike.

Mike


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mike, I have a Schmolke handlebar which has a torque rating of 4 NM. My son runs a Monkey lite carbon & my wife is on a Monkey lite SL. I use carbon paste on the clamp area & torque the 2 Easton bars to the same 4 NM - no slipping & 4 NM is def. a safe torque as far as overtightening go's.


----------



## panamamike (Sep 11, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Mike, I have a Schmolke handlebar which has a torque rating of 4 NM. My son runs a Monkey lite carbon & my wife is on a Monkey lite SL. I use carbon paste on the clamp area & torque the 2 Easton bars to the same 4 NM - no slipping & 4 NM is def. a safe torque as far as overtightening go's.


Hmm, according the the article linked above...

_"For the Monkeylite SL bar, tighten the stem bolts to 15 in/lbs and the master cylinder and shifter pods at 30 in/lbs."_

Which is more along the lines of 3.5 nm for the shifter pods and the stem at 1.75nm?
Does Easton provide any documentation with the bars? I'm waiting to receive a used one...

Mike


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I would say @ 1.75 NM the bar would rotate for sure. That torque number is what carbon & nylon bolts are torqued to.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

4 Nm is a commonly used torque figure for various other company's carbon bars. I can't speak to your particular Easton bars, but at 4 Nm you will be fine. People are very over sensitive about using carbon bars. You should be as concerned with scratching your aluminum bars as you would be with tightening your stem bolts. The most important thing with carbon bars is that you keep the faceplate nice and even when you tighten down the bolts. You shouldn't have a visually larger gap between the top or bottom of the stem faceplate.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I torqued my Easton bars to half of what the manufacturer recommended. i used carbon paste, and they havent moved yet. As for brake levers, etc, I tighten them just enough so they dont move, and that it. If I crash, I want that stuff to rotate anyway rather than break!


----------

